# pollicem vertit



## eclectic

I have read Cambridge’s Latin textbook and have a question.
​ The context:​ A rich man was presenting a show in arena for his birthday. Of course the show was a combat between 2 groups of gladiators as Romans did usually, 2 net-fighters VS 2 heavily-armed gladiators.Finally, the net-fighters killed one heavily-armed gladiator and overcame the other. ​ Then the text describes:​ “ Regulus, quod Nucerini mortem postulabant, pollicem vertit……retiatii tamen, postquam Regulus signum dedit, murmillones interfecerunt.” ​ The rich guy (Regulus), because audience demanded a death, thumbed up. Then the net-fighters killed the heavily-armed gladiator after catching sight of the sign. ​ The “Thumb-up” meant to kill in Roman’s time? I thought it should be “mercy”.​


----------



## Agró

"Pollicem uertere": disapprove, condemn.


----------



## eclectic

Agró said:


> "Pollicem uertere": disapprove, condemn.



There is an explanation to "Pollicem vertere", it is "Thumb up". So I just cannot understand the sign of "Thumb-up".


----------



## Peano

Wait a minute. "Pollicem vertere" simply means "to turn the thumb", especially down, as Agró just noted. To translate "pollicem vertit" into "thumbed up" is simply a mistake. In the story you're telling, it is clear that Regulus *turned down* his thumb.


----------



## eclectic

Peano said:


> Wait a minute. "Pollicem vertere" simply means "to turn the thumb", especially down, as Agró just noted. To translate "pollicem vertit" into "thumbed up" is simply a mistake. In the story you're telling, it is clear that Regulus *turned down* his thumb.



I agree with you very much. If anybody lets me translate it, I will say "Regulus thumbed down" ,according to the context. 
However, the explanation "Thumb up" provided by Cambridge Latin Text, that's why I was confused.
Probably, it is just a mistake by the author.


----------



## Peano

Excuse me, we have misunderstood the story. The real mistake was to omit a vital fragment in the middle. I realize now, as I found the whole story:

" Regulus, quod Nucerini mortem postulabant, pollicem vertit. _Pompeiani erant irati, et vehementer clamabant_. retiarii tamen, postquam Regulus signum dedit, murmillones interfecerunt."

In the crowd there were the _Nucerini_, supporting the _retiarii_, and the _Pompeiani_, supporting the _murmillones_.
As the _retiairii_ appeared to defeat the _murmillones _in an unfair way, the _Pompeiani_ got very angry when the _regulus_ turned his thumb. Then the end makes sense!: "The _retiarii_, however (despite of the complaints by the _Pompeiani_), killed the _murmillones_."


----------



## Agró

There are mixed contradictory opinions on what "pollicem vertere" really means, even among scholars.

More information here.


----------

